
Uber Co-Founder’s Startup ‘Operator’ Will Get You What You Want - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/07/operator/
======
free2rhyme214
If they can figure out that magic logistic mystery there's opportunity here.

However it'll be hard to dominate like Uber.

